# Got my new CTD today, rattling front end?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

First of all, congrats on your purchase and welcome to the diesel club! Sounds like QC may have missed something on yours. I've not heard anything like this on mine. Please keep us posted on what it ends up being.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

By hitting the tire you are transfering the jolt into the chassis, reproducing the sound.

These are not known for this type of rattle but looks like you will have no problem showing the dealer how to reproduce it.

Gonna be something dumb.....loose shield of some sort, maybe a missing clip somewhere.....

Congrats on the new ride though and may all your troubles be of a nature this simple.
Rob


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Ok problem solved read on. Dealer could not get me in today go figure. Not a big deal since it wasn't a big problem. Made an appointment for tomorrow in the am. Had time this evening in between non paying side jobs (friends and family) to look at the CTD myself. I am a tech and don't really like other people working on my stuff because they don't treat it like I would but that's a whole different issue.
I will post the pictures below of what I found. I removed the front tires and the original noise I could reproduce was gone so I knew that was not the problem. As I would hit the tire a rattle was being transferred through the shock tower and strut. This noise was on drivers side so I moved back farther tapping as I went. Bingo, the splash/noise shield under drivers side made the noise as I tapped on it so it was under this. Removed the shield and found an insert that was loose. Checked other side to see if one was there too but there was not one on the passenger side so I removed the one on the drivers side. Reinstalled shield, had wife test drive since adult beverages had been consumed by this time and the noise was gone. Wife is happy and I can cancel appt. tomorrow. The only suck part is I don't get to drive it to work tomorrow.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats man. Stupid rattles drive me absolutely insane!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the update!


----------

